# 2007 Lease numbers



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

can you please post or email me nkspider AT mac.com your lease stats for your 07 Maxima? Preferably an SL with many options...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

07 SE loaded. zerooooooo down no tax fees no license fees nothing..
$422 p. month and i brought back an altima that was over the mileage and three months left on its lease..


----------

